# Am I being shallow and not a good husband?



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Superman30 said:


> ... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


My take, stop focusing on yourself and focus more on her feeling so uncomfortable removing her shirt in front of you. Imagine how she must feel within her own skin to behave that way.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

I guess what's annoying is she mentioned that she misses her boobs now, etc... also her sister who got them at the same time still has her boobs.... fomo I guess?


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

You married her without them, she went through surgery to make you happy, had a difficult experience and another surgery, of course she wouldn't want to do that anymore. She can surely tell you're disappointed, if you think she's still beautiful how about you focus on that.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


Yes, you're allowed to miss something, but change your focus to your wife instead. She is more than a pair of tits. Enjoy her body as it is and encourage her to do the same. 

She feels self-conscious enough about how she looks after implants and knowing that you are no longer attracted to her... all because she doesn't have some silicone or saline sacks shoved into her body. 

Start building her up and encouraging her, she obviously needs it. Tell her you miss seeing her body and if she takes her shirt off, give her just as much attention as you used to. 

If you want your confident wife back, you have to help her. If she wants new implants, that should be entirely her choice. 

Oh, and stop looking at or caring about her sisters boobs. Wtf.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

If she wants to get them again she can. Let that be her decision.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

I never said I wasnt attracted to her. In fact we prob have more sex now. Of course I tell her shes beautiful and she is. But its been taking some getting used to, seeing her one way for over ten years and then poof! Its totally different. Its not like a gradual change.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Superman30 said:


> I never said I wasnt attracted to her. In fact we prob have more sex now. Of course I tell her shes beautiful and she is. But its been taking some getting used to, seeing her one way for over ten years and then poof! Its totally different. Its not like a gradual change.


Again, imagine how she must be feeling.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Are you trying to make her feel treasured? Going by your post, it sounds like you find her OK. If we are picking that vibe by your post, then your wife is definitely going to feel it. 

Your wife wants to see lust in your eyes. It can’t be faked. Women are experts at picking up on that. Don’t know how you learn to appreciate her for what she is as opposed to what she had but you better figure it out. If some other dude starts hungrily eyeing, she will be easy pickings.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Superman30 said:


> I guess what's annoying is she mentioned that she misses her boobs now, etc... also her sister who got them at the same time still has her boobs.... fomo I guess?


This should be her decision, not yours. Just as it's her decision how to deal with your reaction to them being gone. 

You've got an opportunity here to reframe what makes your relationship tick. It's probably going to involve therapy for you, and for her, a long look at things and your reaction and thinking about what happens down the road when she's worried that your eyes will be following someone a generation younger who still has those perky tits and all. 

Don't put pressure on her. Don't even bring it up, unless you honestly feel you've got it in you to love her just the way she is, and can tell her so. If she decides she wants the enhancement back, nothing prevents her from doing so. But if it's only to please you? That's not a very good reason.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


Sounds like you must have suggested the idea of implants when she first got them so as a result she is now very insecure about them. If you're not careful it will get worse.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Sounds like you must have suggested the idea of implants when she first got them so as a result she is now very insecure about them. If you're not careful it will get worse.


Actually, her sister was getting them at the time so she asked what I thought . I def didnt mind, so she felt comfortable enough to get them at the same time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm tempted to say yes without reading your post and just going off your title but I don't want to appear shallow....😳


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Superman30 said:


> Actually, her sister was getting them at the time so she asked what I thought . I def didn't mind, so she felt comfortable enough to get them at the same time.


So why does she say she got them for you. You must have done or said something to make her feel that way.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

When I said she got them for me, it wasnt because I was pestering her, she knew I would be for it and she always didnt like how she was so flat. Yolo, I guess. I just didnt anticipate how much I would like them and get used to them on her.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I understand your disappointment and I'm sure she does too, but she may have complications from this thing rupturing. I've read some real horror stories about it. You didn't really mention if it all got into her tissue and had to been dug out of there or not which so often happens. 

The other thing to consider is that she's in an age now on a lot of people do get breast cancer and it is harder to detect when you have implants. 

I have heard of people getting a new set of implants after a rupture but it all depends on what damage the rupture did. I'm assuming you've done a search about breast implants rupturing and the health risks from it. It can cause things like autoimmune disease. 

So it really is up to her and what her doctor advises because it literally just may not be safe for her to get new ones. 

I'm not going to criticize you for being shallow because I lost at least 50% of my attraction for a boyfriend when he got a haircut and went from long curly hair to short curly hair and lookef like a poodle boy. Made it easier to get over him I'm not going to lie.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes, you’re being shallow.
Has she ever asked you to increase (surgically) the size of your [email protected]?

if she did - and you risked many health issues - do you think you would do it just for her benefit? Even being sick from having that surgery?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

If you're not being shallow, can you make up an example of someone who is being shallow?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Not only are you shallow, you are hollow.

You should hallow your wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


No wonder she doesnt want too take her shirt off in front of you, she knows that you dont like small boobs. Goodness knows why you married a woman who you didnt fancy, and then she went through a big potentially dangerous operation just for you, because you didnt love or accept her the way she was. Then when one ruptured(also potentially dangerous), you expected her to get yet more implants. Sheesh. I am surprised she even wants to have sex with you any more, she must feel very unloved. I am glad she said no this time, she wants you to love and accept her as she is.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Superman30 said:


> When I said she got them for me, it wasnt because I was pestering her, she knew I would be for it and she always didnt like how she was so flat. Yolo, I guess. I just didnt anticipate how much I would like them and get used to them on her.


She would have been well aware that you didnt like her small boobs, women are not stupid.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

If you were a real boob man, you wouldn't have married her in the first place. Since she's feeling self-conscious, you can suggest she wear a pretty lacy bra to put her at ease because you want that free spirit back. 

Until you are able to adjust, keep telling yourself they were just bags of ugly water. Or get some balloons, fill them with water and enjoy playing with them.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Beach123 said:


> Yes, you’re being shallow.
> Has she ever asked you to increase (surgically) the size of your [email protected]?
> 
> if she did - and you risked many health issues - do you think you would do it just for her benefit? Even being sick from having that surgery?


He did not ask her to get breast enlargements. She made that choice on her own.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

There is a lot of social pressure on flat chested women. Think how many shows you saw growing up where someone was considered unattractive by another character because she was flat chested. Then look at advertising. I'd imagine it's the same for a man being surrounded by six packs. The subliminal message is - you're unattractive and you need to change.

Get the focus off you and focus on her - she just had something major happen to HER body. This is when she needs your support the most.

If someone has surgery, it should be their choice. It sounds like while she made the decision, she made in no small part to feel more attractive in herself and to be more attractive to you. The fact that you are luke warm about her now I'm sure is evident to her, even if you are trying to hide it. Your description of her is a bit meh. Help her feel confident again - really truly see the things about her that are attractive - not body parts, but the things in her that make her shine, the things that turn heads - her smile, her kindness, I don;t know her but there must have been attraction there for you to have married her, right? So focus on those things that you love. Because you might find another partner with boobs if you divorce, but you probably won't find one with all the other things about her that you love. Which is more important?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Superman30 said:


> I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me".


Look at things from the flip side. There are women out there that do these things for themselves as they enjoy the boost of confidence and the extra attention they get. Then they get addicted to this process and keep repeating it until things gets out of control.

Be glad that your wife is learning to do things for herself by just being herself.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> she wants you to love and accept her as she is.


We all want that. When our hearts are broken because we're not, the unretractable statement has been already made, and most likely cannot be walked back.

Build on what you have. You may not get much more sex.

It's gonna take about 1000 REAL (not manufactured) statements to overcome this one.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I second the thought that you shouldn't have married her if big breasts are so important to you.

You've given her a sub par marriage experience because of it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

A woman's chest covers her real worth, her loving heart.
The chest is not the value, what is inside, holds that honor.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

That your love lives is the true value, not what she lives with.
We all carry around a shell.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


Instead of worrying about your self how about supporting your wife who is struggling with her breast situation. 
Yes, you are shallow.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is what I would say to this. Yes you are being shallow. In the same respect it's normal to be sad about losing our youth and this is part of it too. What you have to do is discipline your mind to stop doing that. Think of what she is going through and keep that in the forefront of your mind. Your wife has to deal with her own loss of youth but also the disappointment she sees from her husband. That sounds awful. Do you want to be doing this to your wife? It's time to stop acting like a boyfriend, and start acting like a husband.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

joannacroc said:


> There is a lot of social pressure on flat chested women. Think how many shows you saw growing up where someone was considered unattractive by another character because she was flat chested. Then look at advertising. I'd imagine it's the same for a man being surrounded by six packs.


The equivalent of this for men is being short or just small in general, though I don't think it's as bad for the most part.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Goodness knows why you married a woman who you didnt fancy


Yes, wondered about this too.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> Yes, wondered about this too.


Interesting...... I'll bet no one would wonder why a woman married a man she didn't fancy......


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

TJW said:


> Interesting...... I'll bet no one would wonder why a woman married a man she didn't fancy......


Women tend put the man's intellect first.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> He did not ask her to get breast enlargements. She made that choice on her own.


Yes because she was well aware that he didnt like them as they were.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TJW said:


> Interesting...... I'll bet no one would wonder why a woman married a man she didn't fancy......


I would wonder that.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


@Superman30, 

As I read your post, I don't think you're being shallow. I think you are having difficulty adjusting to a change. 

You speak as if you love your wife and find her sexually attractive (with or without the implants). You don't ever say you don't love her anymore or you want to leave or anything. But over the last decade and a half, you "got used" to having B cups in your face, and now you have AAs and you are having difficulty adjusting to the change. You liked the B cups and you're allowed to have your preferences. 

Here's my suggestion: reframe your point of view. If your wife had breast cancer and was able to live a long, happy, loving life with you and the family by having no breasts at all, you would be glad to have her alive, right? But in real life, the adjustment from having breasts to suddenly NOT having them would be shocking...and it would just take some time to get used to the "new normal." There would be flat where there used to be bumps. There would be scars where there used to be softness. It would be "not the same"...

It's pretty much the same here! Yep, you liked the Bs. They were a gift for a decade and a half and y'all made hay while the sun was shining. Now, you still get the gift of a woman who loves you, who wants/desires you, who you want and desire, who is a good wife and a good mom... but her physical clay had to change. Big deal! It's still "her" in there! I have no doubt she feels somewhat insecure because "what if he doesn't love me anymore?" right? 

Personally, I say turn the lights on. Accept that her chest IS the way it is. Accept it! Embrace it. Learn about it. Learn to love it AS IS. Turn the lights on and look at it together. Laugh about the funny little wiggle over here or the way it does that over there. The point is, your dearly beloved wife is in clay that changed. Okay. Repair that crack with some gold and learn to love it the way it is because she is "in there." And buy some really pretty bras and sets that SHE thinks are pretty and SHE feels pretty in. Just think of all the bikinis and backless dresses she can wear now!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OP, if you watch porn of women with large breasts then stop. It will just feed the discontment that you have with your wife.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Superman30 said:


> Background: I'm 42, wife's 40, been married for over 15 years, 2 kids. When we first met, she was svelte, but really flat chested, like AA. Always wished she had decent sized tits, not even huge. After the 2nd kid, she got her boobs done which bumped her up to a solid B. Needless to say our sex life over the next 11 years was incredible. Lingerie, dress up, tie up, you name it. Her body looked great. After she turned 40 we found out one of her implants ruptured. I thought she would want them replaced but she said she wanted to take them out because she originally "got them for me". Of course I was bummed, but wanted to be supportive. Fast forward two months later, she doesnt want to even take her shirt off now in front of me because of how she looks up top. Shes really flat, even more so than before she had them done... other than that her legs and ass are still great, not to mention shes an amazing wife and mom. I guess Im so used to see perky tits in my face I cant seem to get over the fact they're no longer there for me to play with... I'm being a **** if I cant get over this stupid hangup right?


Joking aside.

I don't think you are being shallow and the title is a little misleading.

You are attracted to breasts that are bigger than flat and that is fine.

You also got use to your wife's body with B size breasts for years.

Now that it has suddenly changed, you are trying to adapt.

I love woman parts and breasts are no exception.

Mrs. Conan has always been short and petite with a tendency towards a gymnast's build.

She had tiny breasts when I met her and I have always loved every inch of what her body had to offer.

Several years ago, she decided to get augmented for herself. I was against it for years but she was becoming depressed about her appearance though she was in better shape than most physical trainers.

I agreed to it and she had it done.

Poof! Instant C cups and, after she healed, she was very happy. I was in turmoil because the body I was use to loving was gone and I felt like I was with someone I didn't know.

It took me a long time to adjust to where I didn't think about it anymore and the new, bigger, her was just my wife again.

You are probably going through something similar with the extra disappointment of wanting her to have a little more upstairs as where I never cared.

You can't help how you feel and it will take some time.

You say her rear and legs are great?

Spend more time downstairs. 

Best wishes.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Women tend put the man's intellect first.


Intellect first, then later, disparage it.
Um.

Whatever a man is noted for, that becomes the target.

This makes sense, mean sense, two cents for those having none.

A small offering for those wanting a semblance of recompense.

Phew!

Women want what they want, then change what they want.
What ever they want, you have little to none!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Joking aside.
> 
> I don't think you are being shallow and the title is a little misleading.
> 
> ...


Honesty, as this, wins no admirers.

It fills no woman with joy.

Save those, that nature pre-filled with ample adipose tissue.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Joking aside.
> 
> I don't think you are being shallow and the title is a little misleading.
> 
> ...


Best response. Its pretty much this, learning to adapt to the sudden change or something that enjoyed for a long time. Of course we still love each other and the sex is still amazing.


----------



## Superman30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Affaircare said:


> @Superman30,
> 
> As I read your post, I don't think you're being shallow. I think you are having difficulty adjusting to a change.
> 
> ...


Great response. You hit the nail on the head. I guess my horny side was just mourning because they gave me a lot of good times.


----------



## Always.89 (Feb 20, 2021)

Honest answer? - yes it’s shallow. But hey it’s how you feel. It was something that really got your gears going, nothing wrong in that. I get that it was a sudden change and time will help with that. You say you’re sex life hasn’t really altered except in the fact she won’t take her shirt off. This is a huge red flag that your wife no longer feels comfortable showing you that part of herself. It might not even you/something you did or said but something in her own mind. Please tread carefully here. Maybe talk with her and ask her WHY she feels the need to do that. Ask if the implants made her feel more confident or if she’s afraid you’ll be less attracted to her. Her self esteem and body image definitely trumps your disappointment but maybe the answer is one in the same. Just remember your wife isn’t just her body, we’ll all age and wrinkle and sag if we’re lucky enough to get there.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

It sounds like it’s going to be a huge adjustment for both of you. She’s feeling things about it too, as you are, and it may not be you that’s causing your insecurity or her boobs that are bringing these things to the surface. It’s a big change, like the other big changes we go through, illness, moving home, kids coming and going, career changes. Changes take time to adjust too, and give it a year, 2 years, it will be one of those things that you’ll talk about one day together. It sounds like you both live eachother, so you both be ok. Just time.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I'm tempted to say yes without reading your post and just going off your title but I don't want to appear shallow....😳


It’s ok you already know I’m shallow...

Yes OP...your a nut bag .....


----------



## UndecidedinNY (Jul 11, 2013)

Superman30 said:


> But its been taking some getting used to, seeing her one way for over ten years and then poof! Its totally different. Its not like a gradual change.


It wasn't a gradual change when she had the surgery to put them in either, and you must have expressed dissatisfaction with her figure for her to have wanted to get them augmented to make you happy. It makes me sad when people marry and try to change their spouse, or in any way imply they aren't enough. She probably didn't like foreign things in her body, knows you wanted them bigger so did it, knows you don't like small breasts so won't take her shirt off in front you, doesn't want to go through another surgery, and has to deal with wondering if you think she isn't good enough. 

Why didn't you marry someone with a bigger chest? If you prefer this, why did you ever ask her out, continue to date her, marry her, etc if your type is bigger boobs?


----------



## Jimhardc (Oct 16, 2014)

Superman30 said:


> I never said I wasnt attracted to her. In fact we prob have more sex now. Of course I tell her shes beautiful and she is. But its been taking some getting used to, seeing her one way for over ten years and then poof! Its totally different. Its not like a gradual change.


Think of it like this, If your wife had breast cancer and had to have them removed would it change anything between you? I’m guessing by everything you have said the answer is NO. So the implant burst (supposed to be changed every 10 years I believe) now it’s gone. She is the woman you love and is probably feeling insecure about the focus on them. Remind her that although it was nice ”the tits” are not what matter her health and well being is. You are in this for the long term and you are there for her if she ever decides to go that route again
I have also heard of it being described like a “Death“ there is a loss for both of you and there is a adjustment time that needs to be had by both of you.


----------



## FarmTownGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

Superman30 said:


> I never said I wasnt attracted to her. In fact we prob have more sex now. Of course I tell her shes beautiful and she is. But its been taking some getting used to, seeing her one way for over ten years and then poof! Its totally different. Its not like a gradual change.


i understand it's a shock to you to have them suddenly gone, but I'm pretty sure you were immediately fine years back when they suddenly appeared, LOL!

Is your wife self conscious because you've reacted with disappointment? Or just because of what's insider her own head? 

When she had them did they cause her any health/discomfort issues? Does she have any autoimmune issues? (A lot of women are finding implants cause them autoimmune issues.)

It sounds like your wife is missing them too -- I'd try to be as supportive as possible, but not mention them. If she says something very casually say something like -- _If you want to get them back for you, that's fine with me. But I love you and find you incredibly sexy as is. It does concern me that you seem to feel more self conscious and less sexy now. _ 

Also let her know that sure, the fake boobs were fun, but they're not important. You didn't realize she got them *just *for you. 

PS - Yes, you're being shallow. But that's not a crime. What guy doesn't like a couple pert breasts in his face? You just don't want to sulk and pout now that they're gone. Let her decide she wants them back for herself. Or not.


----------

